

An Estimate for Needed Retirement Savings - mshafrir
http://bucks.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/27/an-estimate-for-needed-retirement-savings/

======
anothermachine
Source: [http://www.aon.com/attachments/human-capital-
consulting/The_...](http://www.aon.com/attachments/human-capital-
consulting/The_2012_Real_Deal_Highlights.pdf)

10 pages of analysis for the conclusion that if you want to maintain your
lifestyle for 23 years after you retire, you'll need 23 * 0.65 (no income tax
on savings) * 0.75 (social security income) = 11 years income of savings.

So if you want to live for a year without working, you'll need to save a
year's worth of income.

The analysis doesn't say whether that is pretax or post-tax (I'm guessing pre-
tax), with is a huge distinction.

